# Routing Oak and preventing chipout



## Seeharlez (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm putting an ogee profile on some 4/4 oak for some moulding. I have been using three passes to complete the profile travelling left to right (with router facing down so not a climbing cut) but I am getting quite a bit of chipout. Any helpful tips?

I'm new to "fine" woodworking and I'm sure I will learn a lot of this over time, but I'd rather wrech as little oak as possible in the mean time.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Greg


----------



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

Oak is always tough for chipping. You are doing essentially what I do with the three passes so unless your feed rate is way too fast, you should have that part of it covered.
Another point is using good quality, sharp bits. I have gotten way more chipping with a bit that was at the end of its useful life.
Another thing is to be sure you are routing the end grain sides first and then the long grain sides. The end grain very often chips as the router cuts through at the end. When yo come back and route the long grain side yo should clear up most of that chipping.
Finally, hold your mouth just right, live a clean life and pray. Oak can be a pain in the hinder sometimes.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

And back it up with a scrap piece of wood.


----------



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

*Seeharlez* I am with you on this one, one of my first real projects involved oak to begin with. After a trip through the router it involved pine.

-Chase


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

I always climbcut. If it fuzzes I just go around it backwards to cut it off. No more nasty surprises. I don't even have a router in a table because I never got along with one.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with what has been said. The most important IMO is the feed rate, having a sharp bit, using a router with plenty of power, and making several passes. Sometimes even those things dont always work. Backing the piece up with a scrap piece of wood like EEngineer said helps too.


----------



## Seeharlez (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses! 
I'm using a new Dewalt 2-1/4HP so lost of power. I can definitely see how feed rate affects chipout.
The bits is from LV router bit basic 8-piece set (the green bodies, 1/2"shank). I assumed they are good, and it is basically brand new. Are their router bits generally good quality?


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

Also look out for pitch buildup. I like Oxi-Solv blade and bit cleaner.


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey there,

I work with oak all of the time and have not had a lot of problems with chip-out in "normal" grain. I would bet that if you were using a very good quality bit (Whiteside or Freud are the two brands that I use) that is new/sharp you would not see the problem. Good luck.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

The best solution I've run across has been mentioned. Cut the endgrain first, light passes if need be, and clean up on the long grain. Sometimes on a stubborn board, I'll climb cut the corner of the end grain so it has more support at the beginning of the cut. Hope that made sense, BTKS


----------

